# Chapter 2 to my 40k Novel -Dead Of War-



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

This one is alot shorter than the other chapter but hte next chapter will be the first engagement of battle for C Company
So just read it and if you havnt read the first one its in 40K Fiction. Then comment this one for me and tell me what you think 




*Chapter 2*

We had been onboard the Cruiser now for several hours and the ships hosts had taken me and my squad to our room. Room 5024, Fifth Floor sub-section Delta. 
“Ain’t exactly home Valentyn but it’ll do hey?” Smiled Higgson 
“Yeah sure Higgson, I mean the beds aren’t exactly comfortable, but what do yah expect” I replied
I looked around the room and it looked similar to an imperial prison, it made me shiver a bit. It was unnerving to say the least. The walls were dirty and the iron plating was rusted. The beds were stacked up to the ceiling, bolted onto the walls in a crude fashion. The floors were made of carbon and that was just as dirty as the walls and everything else in this gritty little room. We all got into the bunks and locked the rifles up in the gun cabinet. There was a small table towards the right side of the room, directly opposite to the beds stood a small bronze statue of the Emperor, holding his blade in both hands and standing strong. 
“Sleep well boy’s, its going to be a rough few weeks on this ship, so we need all the rest we can get” I said to my squad as I drifted into the deep sleep I had longed for over the past few weeks. But as I dropped off my nightmarish past began to haunt me again, flickering images of pain and suffering were penetrating the very surface of my mind. The imagery started at the point when my wife had walked outside to see what she could do to help everyone outside, in the disarray she was gunned down by the chaos scum. I watched in horror as the woman of my dreams was slain before me by the Emperor’s enemies. My mother ran out of the house screaming at them calling them every obscenity she could muster and soon after she did so, the largest heretic within the group stood a foot above the rest and his armour was the deepest black and it was covered in silver scripture and glowing chaos runes. He carried an enormous glaive in his right hand and a bladed combat pistol in the other. He stormed over to her, she was frail in her old age and he put his pistol in his holster and pushed the handle of his glaive in the ground so the blade was protruding out of the now bloodstained ground. He roared at his men to cease fire and make there way to the pick up point. He turned to give my mother a look that could slay a daemon, and then he glanced at me hiding behind a torn curtain in the top window of our family home. He Smiled. Grappling my mother round her neck with his bladed fingertips and the weight of the gauntlet nearly choked my mother instantaneously but before she could choke he grabbed her leg and threw her over his glaive, she was torn in two and her blood funnelled everywhere as her body slid down the huge chaos blade he pulled it out of the ground and tossed her body aside, she hit a nearby wall with an unnerving thud and crack. You couldn’t see her blood though through the rest of the fallen. A single tear rolled down my cheek and crashed down to the floor below. The chaos scum laughed and broke into a run after his team. 
I walked down stairs and grasped my autogun and wandered outside onto the blood soaked earth. I looked over the hills and saw several chaos crafts lifting from the ground and roared into the darkened sky. I went lower to the ground and began to sneak around to the local docking bay. Slowly creeping I walked straight past the two corpses of my loved ones and went straight towards the bay. I looked up at a heavy noise crushing my ears and was horrified to see a beam of energy a thousand times the size of an imperial tank rippling down towards me, chaos was annihilating the world and I didn’t know why. The searing heat started burning my skin and I broke into a run towards the bay. Everything went white and then darkness.

I woke up from the painful nightmare and cracked my head on the bed above. Sweat was pouring from my forehead.
“AHH my damn head” I shouted as I hit the metal bars of Yuri’s bunk.
“What is it Leon, this best be freakin’ good man I was having the best dream about , ah never mind what about but this best be good” Said Higgson with sheer frustration.
“Sorry man I was having that nightmare again, I’m going for a walk around the ship guys I’ll be back soon don’t worry ok?” I replied.
I got out of bed and pulled on my plain black fatigues and tied up a pair of running shoes. I slowly walked out of the room to avoid waking up anymore of my team and then locked the coded door. I headed towards the ships cafeteria; the noise of my shoes tapping the metal sheets began to give me a headache and really start to get on my nerves. I got to the cafeteria and walked over to the counter and asked for my favourite food, they sadly didn’t sell Khatjia; this was a meal developed on my home planet and it had been my favourite food since birth. Instead they served me some semi warm gruel and a lump of bread. I pulled up a seat and began to eat my food at the greasy bar. The cook, well if a cook is what you could call him, he smiled at me as I tucked into my gruel, it tasted like slime but I was so hungry I just ate it. I finished it and sat around for a few hours. My days from there on were similar apart from the nightmares weren’t happening anymore, this was a major relief as I actually got some rest. It was the third week aboard the ship and our journey was to end today. 

“Men get your things ready were about to land, this is Staff Sergeant Kane and I want you all assembled one hour before we land. So get your rest and get ready” called the SSGT across the microphones in all the rooms. 

My team were all ready and kitted up. We had a joke before making our way through the hollow bowels of the gargantuan cruiser; the steam was hissing out of cracked pipes and the floor was shaking as the hole of C Company marched towards the assembly hanger inside the cruiser. Petroski from the support squad sprinted passed us and he was holding another mans pants; laughter was ringing out of him. Then suddenly another man completely dressed bar his pants ran past him shouting out how unfunny Petroski was. 

“What and ass hey. I mean if you did that to me Valentyn I would kick the hell outta you man” Said Higgson
“If you think you could take me on Higgson then I’ll let you try “ I laughed at him and smiled. 
“You can both shut up, because I would take you both on ha-ha” Jested Yuri,

I shook my head and carried on down the corridor, we eventually reached the massive bay doors, they were already open and the hole of C Company was beginning to take position inside the belly of the beast. I jogged over into line with my team and we stood in wait. About half an hour later the microphones powered up and then out came the stern voice of Kane.
“You getting dropped sooner men, hook up your grav-chute because your going in hot and you have fifteen minutes to get ready because the floor your standing on is gunna open and your dropping out of the ship. It’s a five hundred foot drop but I’m confident in your ability to do it. I will be joining you on the ground. Good luck” The microphone was silenced and then C Company was bustling as they equipped grav-chutes.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Another great installment bud! Keep up the good works. The only comments I could make have already been posted in the Chapter 1 and for the sake of space and not repeating myself(as no one really likes to see some fool such as myself blather on and on about the same thing over and over LOL) I'll leave you to read them there! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Another great installment bud! Keep up the good works. The only comments I could make have already been posted in the Chapter 1 and for the sake of space and not repeating myself(as no one really likes to see some fool such as myself blather on and on about the same thing over and over LOL) I'll leave you to read them there!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


thanks mate


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty good as always, Ste. I like the parachutes, because that's something completely different then what you see in 40k. Nice job, and please more comic, it's so good! :grin:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Iron Corsair said:


> Pretty good as always, Ste. I like the parachutes, because that's something completely different then what you see in 40k. Nice job, and please more comic, it's so good! :grin:


haha  chapter 3 is a bitr more serious, its much more...grim


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Ste, I must say that your writing is improving in leaps and bounds. What I like most about it, is the natural way the dialogue seems to flow. I definitely think that keeping a small element of humour helps to make it more 'realistic'. So many 40k stories are just a deadly series of horrific events punctuated with gloom and despair.

If I have a criticism, it's that I'm not getting any sense of fear or danger from Valentyn, he might be cocksure on the outside and the banter certainly reflects that - again which I find realistic - but we need to know what's happening on the inside.

Valentyn is about to be thrown out of a transport wearing only a second hand grav-chute and landing in a war zone. I for one would be 'cacking les pantaloons' as they say in France.

Other then that, I am really digging this story and very much like the direction it's going in. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

absoulutly awsome, i like the idea of the grave shutes, as someone said, and i was wondering if you could include a guy falling out without a grave shut,:shok: and him going splat beside the main charecter??? just for a bit of fun...:laugh:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Ezekiface 73 said:


> absoulutly awsome, i like the idea of the grave shutes, as someone said, and i was wondering if you could include a guy falling out without a grave shut,:shok: and him going splat beside the main charecter??? just for a bit of fun...:laugh:


Its funny you have said that. Because it happens in the early moments of Ch 3 

And also in reply to Unkown Soldier on him not knowing wahats going on inside. He is having the flashbacks about chaos raiding his homeworld. I am probalby goingto be throwing in a bit of syke up in it from Valentyn  

Any mroe criticism? also anybody want me to post the first half of chapter 3 up?


----------

